# Tall and heavy -GT Sensor full suspension?



## OlavMe (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi, i’m tall (6.4) and heavy (260-270-ish), and have enjoyed my AM hardtail last two years. Unfortunateley i’ve just had back surgery, and i’m therefore looking at full suspension Bikes.


I’ve had a look at the 2019 gt sensor alu sport, and Geometry, price and compability with parts from my hardtail is attracting (pike fork, crankset, brakes, wheelset and reverb). And when swapping these parts i could still sell my HT for a good price.


My only concern is the rear suspension and the leverage ratio(?). Ive read that this should be under 2 for us heavy riders. Does anyone know what this on this bike? And what about the x-fusion o2 rear suspension? Is an upgrade necessary, and which should i buy? That would be the only upgrade i need to drop dollars on, so i really want this bike to fit👍


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I know nothing about the gt. That said i started at a heaviest of 320ish lbs and am now in the 250s so close to your weight. I went with a 2018 trance 3 that I bought new. Stock it held up fine though i got a super deluxe rear shock as a warranty. Changes i made eventually were 3 spacers in the shock and 2 in the fork. The wheels for 2018 were pretty narrow and not great so went with stans flow s1 and I just did a full drivetrain upgrade also and a 2.8/2.6 tires. Works great but like I said it worked out pretty well before the changes minus the rear shock. The original deluxe wasn't great


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I also don't know about that GT.. but I'm 6'3" 270~ and ride a Giant Trance Advance 2 (2018) the Giant Maestros suspension seems to be pretty good for us ummm "bigger" folks..


----------



## OlavMe (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanx for the feedback! From the look of it, it seems like the leverage would be about the same on the trance 3, as the GT -about 2.6. If i read correctly (mm travel/by stroke length). And if you managed to setup your bike with the super Deluxe being 320-ish. Then i’ll take my chances with the gt i really like the reach, angles and price of that bike!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

OlavMe said:


> Thanx for the feedback! From the look of it, it seems like the leverage would be about the same on the trance 3, as the GT -about 2.6. If i read correctly (mm travel/by stroke length). And if you managed to setup your bike with the super Deluxe being 320-ish. Then i'll take my chances with the gt i really like the reach, angles and price of that bike!


Be sure to look at shock progression. That said I didn't know anything about progression curves and ratios when I bought the trance. I'm sure I have seen somewhere about the gt bikes being decent for biggins. The super deluxe on mine that giant sent me was 55mm stroke and I think the original was 52mm but I could be wrong. Again I was suspension illiterate at the time and am not much better off now lol


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

I am having success on a 2018 stumpjumper xxl. W dvo topaz. Very supple to protect the low back. Max pressures on the shock. Max bands in pos chamber. 265lbs. 

As for the GT. Pump it up to max pressure and sit on it. Try and get less than 30% sag. Cycle shock several times as you add psi in 50psi increments. Tip. Back the pump off about one turn. Test to see if pressure moves gauge. Then you can cycle without damaging shock pump and not loose psi attaching pump.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

I am having success on a 2018 stumpjumper xxl. W dvo topaz. Very supple to protect the low back. Max pressures on the shock. Max bands in pos chamber. 265lbs. 

As for the GT. Pump it up to max pressure and sit on it. Try and get less than 30% sag. Cycle shock several times as you add psi in 50psi increments. Tip. Back the pump off about one turn. Test to see if pressure moves gauge. Then you can cycle without damaging shock pump and not loose psi attaching pump.


----------



## OlavMe (Nov 5, 2017)

Thought i give an update regarding my choice.. I ended up selling my hardtail with all its parts, and buying the 2019 carbon elite (on sale). I have upgraded fork (demo used, serviced mrp ribbon) and brakes (magura mt5 new). With the cash i got selling the parts i picked of the bike, the cost of the upgrades was about 300usd. The new fork is set up with 140mm of travel, and in addition I´ve changed the stem (now 50mm) and put on a spank hi-rise bar. I have never tried a fs mtb fitting my size, and handling my weight better! This is one stiff, fun bike that have taken all my abuse so far without any problems! If your tall and heavy, in the market for a fs. 29er -testride the GT Sensor. Its a true bargain! regarding rear shock, it runs with 300 psi, one volume spacer and about 25-28% sag. Throughout the winter i will experiment adding more volume spacers... So far spare time have been prioritized using the bike;-)


----------



## Eyalts (Jan 14, 2021)

OlavMe said:


> Thought i give an update regarding my choice.. I ended up selling my hardtail with all its parts, and buying the 2019 carbon elite (on sale). I have upgraded fork (demo used, serviced mrp ribbon) and brakes (magura mt5 new). With the cash i got selling the parts i picked of the bike, the cost of the upgrades was about 300usd. The new fork is set up with 140mm of travel, and in addition I´ve changed the stem (now 50mm) and put on a spank hi-rise bar. I have never tried a fs mtb fitting my size, and handling my weight better! This is one stiff, fun bike that have taken all my abuse so far without any problems! If your tall and heavy, in the market for a fs. 29er -testride the GT Sensor. Its a true bargain! regarding rear shock, it runs with 300 psi, one volume spacer and about 25-28% sag. Throughout the winter i will experiment adding more volume spacers... So far spare time have been prioritized using the bike;-)


did you try the Ripley or Tallboy ?


----------

